# I think you helped with a miracle!.... (Pregnancy mentioned)



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

A week ago Drs told me I would have miscarried by now...
No bleeding, no spotting, no cramping, cervix has been shut tight everyday since OTD, tests still a clear positive...I phoned my fertility clinic this morning whom said I need to go in today for a scan.

Im worried at only 6 weeks what they could see - but im hoping for a MIRACLE, like other stories ive read im praying im pregnant  

Negativitys not welcome - only positivity for this post please  all I can do is hope...please sprinkle some baby dust for me today and I hope to update this thread with a miracle!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sending oodles of positivity and happy wishes your way Scorpy.  I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a little miracle!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed for you!    
Turia x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Sprinkled x x x


----------



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

Lots of positive sprinkles for you x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

lots of positive baby dust, stick little bean xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Sending you positivity & babydust x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Loads of love and positive thoughts and sprinkles of fairy dust      

Xxx


----------



## Sasha1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sprinkling lots of fairy dust and sending massive positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Thinking of you Scorpy, hoping and wishing for great news


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hoping for great news for you... Thinking of you and sending you lots of positivity!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything crossed for you x x


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Every crossed for you, and sending tuns of baby dust your way. 

Miracles can happen.
xxxxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone  
No miracle... 

Although the odds are quite unbelievable, they think the pregnancy may be eptopic in my ovary...waiting on bloods tommorow, im now hoping it was a missed miscarriage
Cant bare the thought of having to wait 3 months to try again, nearly another year older  

Babydust to everyone going through treatment right now


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry Scorpy, this is so sad. I hope you are getting lots of support. Thinking of you and hoping you are being looked after


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

So sorry Scorpy x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

So sorry to read this x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I'm very sorry, Scorpy.    I hope the consultants can give you a more definitive answer soon.  

Be kind to yourself, I hope your OH is giving you lots of cuddles.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry scorpy  

Take care of yourself lovely xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry honey xxx


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear it, take care of yourself


----------



## Sasha1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry, its just not fair - wish I had more words of comfort    
Turia x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to read it was bad news   Take care of yourself  

Grey xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

After more tests following that day...my HCG is rising quickly so much so the Dr now thinks its a normal pregnancy!! 

Im due a scan this week hoping to see something to confirm this is in the right place! 
After all we've been told it would be a miracle!


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Wowzers!!
You've been through the mill...now stick, stick, stick! X


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hooray scorpy, that's great news!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Everything crossed for you, darlin'. This is why I always tell people not to rush into an mmc diagnosis and do medical management or an ERPC until they're really, really sure. It's rare, but sometimes things turn around.

Wishing you lots and lots of luck.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Woah, that is wonderful news lovely   

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Cheering you on Scorpy!!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sending you loads of positive vibes  

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hoping all will be well for you  

Grey x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Just one word - wow!

Keeping everything crossed     

Turia x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

That's amazing so happy for you xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thought id best update this thread! 
My next scan showed the little fighter in the right place - ruling out ectopic and with a stomping great heartbeat!!! My husband cried and shrieked he was so shocked  

I went to get discarged from my IVF clinic the same day whom requested to scan me themselves....they agreed it was a strong heartbeat but stated these words 'its quite small for 7 weeks we'll need to scan you next week - i dont want you to worry but i dont want you to get your hopes up either' and she repeated that last line over and over to us...we were again driving home devastated and of course expecting the worst why would she keep saying dont get your hopes up?!
I convinced myself it was a little miracle but its over because of this nurses words i didnt know how i was going to cope after this crazy rollercoaster of mis-diagnosis...highs and lows..

Next scan was yesterday at 8 weeks - the little fighters heart was beating strong and it had grown!  
It is truely a miracle!  


I hope people can take hope from all of this and know Drs are wrong sometimes! (Multiple Drs!) id looked online but not seen any positive stories of HCG decreasing then increasing...so it can happen  
Praying for the miracle to last  
Im of course angry about the definate wrong diagnosis we have kept getting - especially as i have done some crazy hysterical crying which wont have been good.

And it also makes such a difference to have a tactful Dr - if you find one you like stick to them! 
The Dr we saw yesterday advised us it was just a week behind in growth but thats 'very normal' not everyone grows the same!

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Suziefloozie (Jan 19, 2014)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!     With regard to baby being a week behind, the Doctor is right as I have had lots of scans, (paranoid Lil!!) 2 were 10 days apart, the first scan baby was measuring 2 days behind and by the next scan was measuring 4 days ahead!!! I pray that your little miracle continues to grow and develop


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful, I have happy tears in my eyes for you!!!

I look forward to seeing your progress    

xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Scorpy!

I've just read your thread and wanted to tell you that I think you are truly amazing!

You have weathered such a terrible time and your little one is clearly a fighter!

Enjoy your pregnancy as much as we fertility challenged women ever can! 😝

Pudding
X


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Huge congratulations scorpy!

I've heard for ages that this could happen and so glad we've now all got a story we can point to and say look it really can!

Of course there's lots we don't understand about early developement but one of the possibilities is that you could have lost a twin, that would result initially in a drop in HCG followed by continued increases. It might also explain smaller early measurements with subsequent "Catching up". Worth noting of course that measurements (throughout pregnancy) are notoriously innaccurate!

Some of the clinics discourage early monitoring of HCG, early (pre 7 week) scans and measurements exactly to avoid this sort of misdiagnosis. Though I completely get that we all want to know what's going on in there.

In any case - so pleased its worked out for you this time - here's to a happy healthy safe pregnancy for you for the remaining 7 months


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's amazing news, huge congratulations to you all.

Well done all of you for being fighters too     xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

That's absolutely fab news, Scorpy.   Very, very happy for you! The heartbeat is what matters most, growth can catch up and has a good chance to do so when the heart is going strong.  

FlyingCat, this is why I refused to get scanned before 8 weeks this time -- based on my previous experience I figured that by 8 weeks I would most likely either have a heartbeat or clear signs that things were not as they should be. I wasn't scanned until 7 weeks the previous time, which is later than many ladies but still provided equivocal information (things are a little small, we think there's cardiac activity but can't see the HB clearly, come back in two weeks); I then miscarried the day before the next scheduled scan. That was a tww I couldn't face again. Personally, I think all these repeat hCG tests and super-early scans (like, 5-6 weeks) cause more worry than they provide actual medical benefit, if you're not having physical symptoms that are highly suspicious for ectopic; we like to think they tell us reliable information about the state of our pregnancy, but in reality they often leave you with more questions than answers! Or they tell you that things are fine, which you would have found out in a few weeks, or that things are clearly failing, which again you would usually find out fairly soon as nature takes its course.

Anyway, Scorpy, I am just delighted for you and hope your wee one keeps on growing and proving people wrong.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Fantastic news Scorpy. 

x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats great news scorpy 

How far behind was baby?? My LO was 6 days behind at his 7 weeks scan.. but by his 8w4d scan, he was 4 days ahead.... and stayed ahead all the way through my pregnancy.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

awesome news. 
i agree early scanning is a nightmare, last time i refused a scan until i was 9 1/2 weeks. at least when i got scanned i knew it would be clear either way. the waiting is always hard though.

rooting for you scorpy.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations, really pleased for you  

Xxx

P.s. Sorry for the spoiler I have put in the title


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone, your messages as before mean so much  (Esp Riley, Flyingcat & Pudding  )

In my case I had no option but to be scanned early - obviously id looked online throughout this and I knew as much as I could know that it was more likely to be too early to even detect a pregnancy, so for a specialist to tell me at that point its bad news theres nothing there you were never pregnant or you have miscarried with no symptoms seemed bizarre! I said is there any chance it will show next week and they said no, there is nothing in there. It was only the EPU that actually thought to check my HCG and gave me the glimmer of hope that it might not be ectopic and to just wait and see. 

Just proves we're all different and nothing is really textbook in all of this treatment.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yes, Scorpy, I remember in your case the early scan really did look indicated, and I know not doing it wasn't really an option. I just wish your docs had been better informed about the enormous range of variation in what you can see on ultrasound in an intrauterine pregnancy at this stage! The range of normal human variation is amazing.


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Whoop whoop, go Scorpy!!!!!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Scorpy
Had posted on one of your other threads but just wanted to add my tears of joy and many dancing bananas                 

I am so delighted for you, your hubby and of course your little fighter.
  
Turia x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations Scorpy, that's great news!


----------

